# Char-Griller 980 Second impressions



## O C (May 25, 2021)

I have a few more cooks under my belt.
I'm really liking the 980. It has been really easy to use, not difficult to clean or prep. I'm kinda lazy, so I have only added foil to the drip shield twice, once for burgers once for a pork butt. Why have a drip shield if you can't use it? I find it fairly easy to scrap clean so far. Likewise the interior body, I can give it a scrap down into the oil pan. I may change my mind later but so far, lazy is working out and I rarely foil. Probably will for a heavy cook with lots of grease, but most of my cooks are skinless boneless chicken, wings, and salmon.

Once I adjusted for the temp difference between the built in probe and actual grate temp (about a 40 degree difference), plus allowing a little more time for heat soak, I've been happy with everything that has come off the grill. Sure it would be nice if 225 was 225, but it is CONSISTENTLY steady and offset. I did a pork butt Sunday, grill set at 265 ran steady at a grate temp of 225 all day.

Still trying out charcoal options. This is NOT miserly like my Akorn. But, its ok, and I'm willing to live with higher consumption. I did have some bridging with lump charcoal, so I will try some other briquettes (RO and B&B next). Did I mention I'm lazy? I want to fill the hopper and go, not worry about bridging. Did not care too much for Kingsford original or Ridge, lots of ash and it seemed heavy (sand binders?).

I'm looking forward to trying some different smoke wood. So far I don't feel a need to seed the hopper, I'm getting plenty of combustion and smoke with chunks in the ash pan. I'm gonna need to start buying the big bags of chunk!

I did add a gasket to the lid, I think it is helping, there was more smoke leakage around the lid than I liked.

They should put a bright red or orange handle on the slideout fire shutter. Twice I've left it in after starting. Fortunately caught it fairly early. But I figure it can't be good to light it up and turn on the fan then leave the shutter in for any extended time. A bright orange handle on it would make it easier to notice. I plan to paint mine!
Sorry not many pics but here is the cook from Sunday. Wish I had done two!






Really appreciating all the posts on this forum, from Masterbuilt GF users and everything else, it is all so helpful!


----------



## mike243 (May 26, 2021)

The back is open so leaking out of the lid may help keep more smoke in the front, don't think you will save any charcoal like that but who knows,  taste is all that matters in the end


----------



## O C (May 26, 2021)

Good point about smoke in the front, I didn't consider that. Although with all the fan circulation I'm not sure its an issue.  The flavor from the 980 is great, between the charcoal and more smoke (compared to my Traeger) I'm loving it.


----------

